# USDA Plant Database



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I know some of you fellas want to curse at even the mention of the USDA.....but the Plant Database site they and the NRCS operate is unsurpassed. You can look up a weed by scientific or common name....it will list the range of the plant on the U.S. map and you can click on your state and even see what counties in your state the weed or plant is found. There is also a world of other plant info on this site....things listed such as cover crops etc. Do yourself a favor and bookmark this site. You will find it very useful.

Regards, Mike

http://plants.usda.gov/java/


----------

